# Looking for part number for gift card black tray for storage.



## mmm50 (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks in advance if you have it!


----------



## mmm50 (Sep 20, 2021)

Update: there is no part number. this is a BHN fixture that they provide for the store themselves


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks for the update.


----------

